# Where to find Automotive Management Jobs in UAE



## newboy (Apr 13, 2008)

*Hi,* i am new to this site, i have spent a while reading various posts and have not come accross anything to answer my questions.

I am looking for either a Service or Aftersales Manager position in the Middle East, i am fairly relaxed about the actual area just up for a new challenge in a warmer climate.

Could anyone point me in the direction of any current companies who are recruiting or any agencies who specialise in the automotive industry.

Also does anyone have any feedback on working in Iran as i have been approached about a position there.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Queenslander (Apr 16, 2008)

*Automotive Jobs in Dubai? You bet ...*

Hi, check out Al Futtaim motors. You'll find their web site is al-futtaim or you could go straight to toyota in the UAE or any of the other brands such as Volvo, Honda, Lexus, Jeep etc. Hope that help - Bryan


----------



## newboy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi i am curently in talks with two companies in Saudi in Automotive Managment,does anyone have any advice on living and working in Saudi? And what sort of OTE should i be looking for as an Aftersales Manager?

I am meeting a representitive from the company next weekend.

Any advice would be great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bradpitt786 (Sep 30, 2008)

*brad*

hi to all of you i am brad


----------



## bradpitt786 (Sep 30, 2008)

*brad says*

I am looking for either a Service or Aftersales Manager position in the Middle East, i am fairly relaxed about the actual area just up for a new challenge in a warmer climate.
=======================
brad


----------

